# Receipts on paypal



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello People! I am new to paypal and I am trying to find out where do I print a receipt of the purchase? The customer used their own paypal account to make the payment. I do not see a link to print a receipt. I want to include the receipt in the package. Do I have to print a shipping label to get the receipt?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You don't have to but its a good business move. The customer actually have a receipt already but if you include your business card might as well send a recipt. When you go to your overview of payments either click details or print label. You can print postage w/ paypal or use another source. But adding your tracking is crucial and should always use some sort of delivery confirmation. Once inside details or print/add info there is a bottom menu of print items (shipping label,packing slip). These are very plain w/ not much information.
But choose the right one for you.


----------



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Daz. I normally take orders to the post office for everything. I ordered a scale and Im waiting on it and I will be able to sign up on paypal shipping


----------



## PCSTEES (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you invoice them or just accept the payment? If you invoiced, there is a button to create a packing slip and a copy of the invoice that is marked paid.

If it's a payment receipt only, then there is just the option to print a packing slip.

If you set paypal up with your logo, it will print on there and looks quite professional.


----------



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

@PCSTEES, I accepted a payment. Seem like paypal should still have a feature to print a receipt with a packing slip. How do you add your logo to your account?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I assume you have a Business PayPal account

When sending a money request (try not to ask the customer to send you payment) chose the

-Request Money (tab)
-Invoice Settings > fill in the information you want seen on the invoice
-Invoice Logo > upload your logo


----------

